# I have no idea what I'm doing anymore



## nerwin (Mar 9, 2017)

I think I'm going a little bit insane from having cabin fever. Yesterday was 55f and today is 30f and snowing.

Anyways I have no idea what I was doing when I took these pictures, I was literally just messing around with bulb mode and lets see what this does and what happens when I zoom in while spinning during bulb mode. Hahaha. I found that I made some rather creepy photos and I have no idea what this would be classified as? Probably crap or abstract self portraits? But nonetheless, it took away the boredom I was having at the moment.

From an artistic and emotional point of view, I suppose these images can portray how I feel sometimes.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah it's pretty neat when you rotate and zoom in/out while taking photos.
I did a bunch of campfire photos with varying techniques a couple years ago with interesting results.  I also did some on fireworks, flowers and other objects too with interesting results.  You can get nice background "blur" without the wide open aperture. LOL


----------



## nerwin (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah if you set your shutter speed just right and zoom in quick at the time of pressing the shutter you can get that cool streaking effect. I guess it's just fun to mess around sometimes, I suppose experimenting is a good way to learn.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 9, 2017)

Good stuff.  It looks as if you have something more wrong with you than cabin fever.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 9, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Good stuff.  It looks as if you have something more wrong with you than cabin fever.



There is always something wrong with me!


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 9, 2017)

I think they're great! 

Keep experimenting, perhaps take notes so when the mood strikes you can work on techniques.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 9, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff.  It looks as if you have something more wrong with you than cabin fever.
> ...


LOL!  Nothing that photography can't fix.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 9, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...



Well, with photoshop you can.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 9, 2017)

At least he kept it rated PG....


----------



## Derrel (Mar 9, 2017)

I think shot #2 is a VERY good, creative image! The circles are awesome, the teeth are good too, and the overall vibe is excellent. I'm not nearly as enthusiastic about the first or the last shots, which just do not have the same level of appeal for me. Sometimes shooting in this type of very experimental way, there will be a lot of rejected images, as well as occasional gems. For me, #2 is the gem, the others are rocks.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 9, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I think shot #2 is a VERY good, creative image! The circles are awesome, the teeth are good too, and the overall vibe is excellent. I'm not nearly as enthusiastic about the first or the last shots, which just do not have the same level of appeal for me. Sometimes shooting in this type of very experimental way, there will be a lot of rejected images, as well as occasional gems. For me, #2 is the gem, the others are rocks.



Yes, the second one I knew when I saw it on the camera's monitor that it was a gem. The orange color is coming from copper pipes that light was reflecting off from. 

The first one when I saw it, I chuckled a little because I thought it looked kind of silly haha. 

Thanks Derrel!


----------



## b_twill (Mar 10, 2017)

You took the brown acid, didn't you?


----------

